#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-29
<titokan> tengo problemas al instalar ubuntu.10-10 el error es wubi-10.10-rev197.log alguien puede ayudarme?
<titokan> no se cual es el protocolo para preguntar, aguien puede explicarme?
<titokan> Escriba el texto aquí....hola itxshell que bueno encontrarle, tengo el error que me da al instalar el ubuntu es IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied podria ayudarme?
<titokan> Escriba el texto aquí..../msg nickserv register titokan agomtito2@yahoo.com
<titokan> no se el protocolo, soy nuevo en esto, itxshell , puede ayudarme?
#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-30
<osti401> hola
<osti401> hay alguien en linea
<alxhndz> DiegoTc: viste los correos que mandamos con Tatica1
<DiegoTc> si, ya dias mande la respuesta a la gente de canonical
<alxhndz> un banner es verdad?
<DiegoTc> si
<alxhndz> que macizo
<alxhndz> ey cuando vamos a armar algo para la comunidad?
<alxhndz> ya dias no hacemos nada!
<DiegoTc> :S
<DiegoTc> man una pregunta
<DiegoTc> vos as hecho algo?
<DiegoTc> en el colegio?
<DiegoTc> tenes fotos del flisol?
<alxhndz> mmm
<alxhndz> mira que de el flisol no saque nada yo
<alxhndz> ahi fue este chavo el que andaba con una megacamara
<alxhndz> Nicolas
<DiegoTc> Nicolas mmm
<DiegoTc> tenemos k mandarle un correo para ver k onda
#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-01
<nelmar> hola! soy nuevo usuario de linux y estoy probando el chat
#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-02
<Itxshell> buenas noches a todos en la sala
<DiegoTc> buenas Itxshell
<Itxshell> buenas DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> k tal Itxshell
<DiegoTc> eres san pedrano
#ubuntu-hn 2011-07-03
<kRuceeti> como configuro una conexion adsl en ubuntu
<Itxshell> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<Itxshell> buenas kRuceeti
